# calgon



## H2H1 (Nov 4, 2007)

OkI have looked all over Wal-Mart K-Mart an most all grocery stores. I have found calgon in the stores, butother than what most DWs would put in a hot tub of water and soak. Can someone give me a exact name of what Ishould belooking for. I know in a passed thread I stated I have already winterized the MH, but I still would like to used the calgon in both gray and black tanks and willing to de-winterized if I have to. Thanks, Hollis


----------



## C Nash (Nov 4, 2007)

Re: calgon

That's it Hollis.  Calgon the water sofner used for washing cloths


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Re: calgon



Thanks Chelse,


----------



## onthecoach (Nov 5, 2007)

Re: calgon

HI H2H1,

I ordered Calgon Water Softener online at:  http://www.homesolutionsstore.com/cgi-bin/category/HSS-51C&source=CalWeb&kw=Calgon

I bought two 40 oz boxes and they arrived in just 2 days!!!  Very reasonable.  I tried it in the black tank and seems to have worked well...no false readings on the sensors....it even SMELLS clean!!!  I'll be ordering the 64 oz boxes next week!!!

RB20400
CalgonÂ® Water Softener: Powder 40 OZ  
Your Price: $6.79  
181 in Stock

RB20600
CalgonÂ® Water Softener: Powder 64 OZ  
Your Price: $10.39  
109 in Stock


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 5, 2007)

RE: calgon

Thanks Lynn, I just placed an order for 2-64 oz. Lynn how much should I pour down into each tank? if my memory serve me correctly I have 2 -40 or 60 gallons tanks in my MH. I am glad that you read my question. many thanks and happy traveling.


----------



## hertig (Nov 6, 2007)

Re: calgon

From the 'Geo Method' (search this forum for the whole story):

"Dissolve two (2) cups of the water softener in a gallon of hot water. Then, pour the solution down the drain into the empty tank. Use two cups of softener for each wastewater tank in your RV. The tank's drain valve should be closed otherwise the softened water will just drain out. Then use the tank(s) normally until it is full and drain it normally. Add a cup of laundry detergent to the black (commode) water tank at the same time you add water softener. This will help clean the tank."


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Re: calgon

Thanks John, will do that this afternoon.


----------



## onthecoach (Nov 6, 2007)

Re: calgon

John's right.  It worked great!  I imagine it will work even better if you are traveling a little and the solution has some 'swishing' time.  But, anything that can clean the tanks and keep them smelling so great can't be bad.  And...it's so cheap!!  What a bargain!!!

Good Luck and hope we see you down the road.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Re: calgon



LYNN , being I am not on the road I will do some swishing in the drive way back and forth motion to get the solution all over the inside on the tanks. I will post back my outcome. yes I hope to meet as many of the forum members as I can. I really enjoy this site and it is so valuable to everyone who owns a RV of any type. once again thanks for your input. 

Hollis


----------



## Kirk (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: calgon

Plain water will do the same, although it won't hurt anything. I suggest that you do as I did and contact the manufacturer to ask them if it does anything that would work in a waste tank for human waste. You just might learn something?


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: calgon

Kirk, it makes us all feel better to think it is helping the water to clean our tanks.  I'm sure making the water soft will help in the cleaning action.  It keeps us happy. :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: calgon

Hey KirkI have learned something from this site , but most from other RV 'ERS, but enjoyed all of your comments (good R bad).But dang Kirk you are so smart why don't you write a repair / maintenance manual for all of us aren't as smart as you. I bet you make a ton of money enjoy fulltiming and hope to see you on the road.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: calgon

Kirk is my anchor with his opinions / knowledge / experience (as others are, too.) He keeps me from going off on the deep end. We don't see his post count, but believe me it is up there near the top.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: calgon

TEX like I said he is smart very knowledgeable. It's ashamed he doesn't put it in text. I love some of his reply's as well as your, Lynn and DL's and all the others. I can say this is the best site that I have found on the Internet with so many helpful people. thanks for all of the experience & knowledgeable people on this site.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: calgon



I agree, Kirk gives great advice and best of all he offers it freely. I did use the calgon and the best results I saw was smell. Does give off a clean smell but I really thin thats the only advantage. Just happened I guess but, my fresh water sensor did quit after I used it :angry: Those things or crap anyway as far as working right IMO 

I do think that a lot of water is the best solution and those like Kirk that are fulltiming the water works fine because they are used daily.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: calgon



Nash I haven't gotten the calgon yet--in the mail as they say-- I was really looking forward to try it out .I know it's a +R-with it I guess .I will just have to wait see what my out come will be. You are right it has been real quite lately But it will pick up. I missed the boom yesterday wish I had known about the fly over / anyway t2ul.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: calgon

We did not see the landing of the shuttle.  We are only 25 miles south of the Cape but the shuttle came in from Alabama so we did not even hear it or see it.  We watch them take off while we are here in the winter months.  Seen some sad ones but mostly exciting ones.  I told Linda that I bet Chelse could either see or hear the shuttle go overhead, guess I was right.


----------



## benwd (Nov 12, 2007)

Re: calgon

kirkquote----" You just might learn something?"

I'm not sure what you mean by that. If you are saying that water softener does not work in the tanks when everyone else is saying it does then you should read up on the Geo Method [search geo method] which has been around for a long time, uses water softener as one of the ingredients, and works great for cleaning and sanitizing tanks.


----------



## hertig (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: calgon

I don't think Kirk is saying water softener 'does not work'.  What I think he is saying is that in his opinion it does not work any better than lots of water by itself.   

Keep in mind that Kirk is a fulltimer and has used the 'lots of water' method for several years with success.

It makes sense that lots of water and dumping at short intervals might well remove the need for anything to be added.  However, if your tank is cruddy to begin with, or the period between dumping is extended, it may require more than just water to get things clean.  I suspect it is this latter group who have such good experiance with the 'geo' method.


----------



## benwd (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: calgon

Ok--now I understand_however_I've done plenty of full timing and used the lot's of water approach with sensors getting crudded up. Either calgon or borax in the tank with each use eliminates the crud problem. At one time kirk asked calgon about the use of their product in black tanks and he was told by some emplyee something like 'it's for use in washing machines and can't imagine what it would do for black tanks' and that outweighs all the evidence from users.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: calgon

It sure seems like you're picking on Kirk in every post.  I'm glad he had the good sense to call Calgon and ask about it. That doesn't mean what you do is invalid.  I do my black tank with just water most of the time.  Then on the last leg, I'll put in some detergent and calgon so it gets swished around. Then I dump it in my home septic system and rinse it real good with plain water. So I mostly do what Kirk does, but not 100%.


----------



## benwd (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: calgon

Why would you think that? We're just on the same threads a lot and from time to time we both do a little correcting of information.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: calgon

Ok ...


----------



## C Nash (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: calgon

jut=st drk @ bttle of tht stf an it rlly clend me ooout :dead:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: calgon

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: calgon

sure, calling a company is a good idea.  Just make sure that the person you talk to is qualified to answer the question.

If I had made that call, after the answer about "its for washing machines", I'd have asked "ok, what does it do in a washing machine".  Hopefully, I'd finally get to the point of what it really does, which is counteract the hardness of the water, which improves the cleaning ability of the water in, I presume, any situation.  Add in some soap, and now you've really got some cleaning action.


----------



## benwd (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: calgon

Talking to a company regarding using their product for something other than what the product was intended for will rarely get any answer other than 'we don't recommend it' or 'don't do it'.

Too many lawyers, too much risk. We went through this a while back regarding tow hitches and what we found was try it and if it works fine and if the manufacturer says it won't work then you've proven otherwise.

I almost never talk to manufacturers unless I need general info about the product. Most things seem to be common sense, like calgon in your waste tanks, you know without thinking about it a lot that it's going to help.


----------

